# C&C 30' Half Ton



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Can anyone offer any information about the C&C 30' 1/2 Ton?
I'm interested in a local one for sale.
I have the details off sailboatdata.com but nothing else.
Any information would be gratefully appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Do you have a link? There's been one around here for decades, always seems to be for sale 'cheap'... I remember being on one some time back, very 'racy' with few amenities below, and an odd cockpit arrangement with 'trimmer pits' either side of the house.

Rod rigging, IIRC, and probably a bit of a bear in a breeze... I don't think this would be a short/singlehanded type of boat without a lot of mods.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

I was hoping you'd show up Faster! The boat is in Craigslist. The seller has sent me a spec list, and I've asked to see some photos of the cockpit, no word yet. Thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Is that the flush deck version?
I used to race against one in the PNW in my own half tonner. It was a good looking boat and seemed to sail very well.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi Bob,
Yes it is the flushdeck version.
Your news pleases me!  Welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Nems:
Yes, that design was a little odd in its day because the stern was not pinched in to the degree you saw it in the other IOR boats. I think this made it a better all round boat and p[robably a boat that still performs very well today.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Saw one at Swiftsure last year, maybe the boat you're looking at?

C&C 1/2 TON Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com

I think the phrf rating is somewhere around 160 to give you an idea of general performance.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The one I'm thinking of had apparently been successfully campaigned in its day by Hans Fogh... and was reputedly fast but not easy to keep at top speed.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Average PHRF rating is 165. A little quicker than the Cal 9.2 (based on Ron Holland 1/2 tonner) I used to own.


----------



## rcs (Nov 14, 2009)

I raced on one in the early 80's on Lake Ontario. At that time it was a very quick boat.


----------



## SeannJen (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, All! 
This is an old thread, but I am also looking for information on this boat, just purchased one. Specifically, how much ballast does this boat have? Can't find that anywhere on the web. Also, boat has rod rigging, looks tiny! Like about 3/16 or so. Is this strong enough?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

No ballast info here either:
C&C 1/2 TON sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

But I'd expect a pretty low ratio (~30-35%?).. I think these boats were on the tender side and difficult to sail to their potential.


----------



## SeannJen (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks, Faster!
What do you think about the size of the rod rigging? Mostly we will be on San Francisco Bay, but I'm sure we will wander out the gate once in a while.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm sure the rod is/was adequate - I'd be more worried about the cold formed ends. If it's original rigging for peace of mind I'd probably replace it all - it's getting on by now - and while you're at it you might want to upsize for your own confidence. I'm sure it was spec'd at the lightest practical for racing issues.

Also unless you're going to campaign this boat hard, you could go with regular wire on a redo.


----------



## SeannJen (Mar 10, 2014)

Faster,
Thanks- but that's another question. How much difference does rod rigging make? Bet it is more expensive than 1x19.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

You'll save some money going with wire over rod.. but I'd get a rigger to properly spec the replacement. The advantage of rod (besides the clean 'look') would be reduced stretch and windage. Important if you're racing competitively at a high level, not so much otherwise.

It's also possible to go DIY with wire if you use terminals like StaLok rather than swaging.. makes repairs easier too down the road - but I'd still get a pro to recommend a size.


----------



## SeannJen (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks, again, Faster.
If I race, it will only be casual, but I will talk to a professional. Probably will keep this boat for a while, so durability will also be a consideration.


----------



## SeannJen (Mar 10, 2014)

In case anyone is interested, found out from an old survey done before the prior owner purchased the boat- total weight is 6250 lbs. with a 3000 lb. cast iron keel.
Now all I have to do is get this #*%$#*@ MD2B Volvo diesel to run!!!


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

What a neat looking boat. Several of the older 1/2 tonners were odd looking that one isn't one of them...


----------



## SeannJen (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks, Shnool!
It is a beautiful boat, can't wait to get it out. Looks like it will sail beautifully, also. Has to be better than my last boat- a Bayliner Buccaneer 270-ugh!! Especially to windward.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

SeannJen said:


> Thanks, Shnool!
> It is a beautiful boat, can't wait to get it out. Looks like it will sail beautifully, also. Has to be better than my last boat- a Bayliner Buccaneer 270-ugh!! Especially to windward.


Yes... now you actually have a Sailboat! - at least one that will sail.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

SeannJen said:


> Thanks, Shnool!
> It is a beautiful boat, can't wait to get it out. Looks like it will sail beautifully, also. Has to be better than my last boat- a Bayliner Buccaneer 270-ugh!! Especially to windward.


That's like going from a Trabant to a 935 Porsche - you are going to be astounded by its performance.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

One for sale up this way too, Not a three bad looking tub


----------



## SeannJen (Mar 10, 2014)

Same boat, has a little more interior, the pictures give ideas on how to build it in. Thanks!


----------



## sailingone (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello fellow sailors
Enjoyed this from for some time now and signed up today to participate with maybe answers and off course questions.
There is a C&C half ton for sale in Victoria BC by SALT, thanks (or maybe not) to the donor of this vessel. It is a 1979, looks to be clean and appears ready to go providing the standing rigging, machinery, hull below water checks out. This particular vessel is a hydrostatic drive, not very common for "normal" sailboat. 
Any one with experience or knows about this racer ? apparently only few were build.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

C&C built a few of them - Sailboat Data says 12. There are 2 or 3 in B.C. and 1 or 2 in Puget Sound. Also some in S.F. Bay.

Very eccentric boats - really only useful as daysailers and PHRF racers - very obsolete as race boats. Crouching headroom and very open interiors not conducive to staying on board. Slingshot cockpit really intrudes on the interior. The deck layout and rig came from probably the worst time of the IOR - the middle of the hardware wars. The deck is covered in hardware and absolutely everything is adjustable, to absurd levels. For example, one I checked out had the main chainplates on some sort of transverse slide so the leeward rigging could be slid a few inches inboard to "improve" the trim angle on the jibsheet.

I think the real deal killer on those boats is the hydraulic drive. They all seem to have it. Aside from that you could make a pretty neat day boat out of one - they are good looking, very racy styling, and pretty fast - at least as fast as a Peterson 1/2 Ton from the same era.

C&C custom shop built them so construction quality is pretty well unquestioned.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

^^ What he said 

But the one at SALTS looks to be in as good a shape as you could possibly expect, at least going by the pics. Still a bizarre cockpit arrangement for anything but racing.

There's another rotting on a mooring buoy at Newcastle Island.. that's a sad sight.


----------



## SeannJen (Mar 10, 2014)

These boats sail wonderfully- I bought one last summer, and have had it out on San Francisco Bay several times. Light or heavy air, helm is easy and very responsive, turns on a dime, and even when over canvassed did not have to fight a bunch of weather helm. The Volvo diesel wasn't running when I got the boat, but in the process of fixing it, I discovered it is a very, very simple engine and easy to work on- dunno why everyone pooh-pooh's them, but it helps that I am a boat mechanic. The only thing I don't like about them is the hydraulic drive- the forward-reverse valve was frozen when I got the boat. I managed to free it up, but now it leaks about a quart of oil every 8 to 10 hours of running, so I am going to have to get it rebuilt- should be able to get it done at any hydraulic shop. I am reserving opinion until I get it just right. I'm sure I'll spend the next couple of years fixing the boat up, but it is basically a very sound boat, and even right now I wouldn't hesitate to take a day sail around the Farallons, or overnight up and down the coast. The interior is rather spartan, but for just one or two people on a weekend it is fine. I will know more about the boat after I haul it this fall, till then, this is what just I have experienced.


----------



## sailingone (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks All for your comments.
I did received info from SALT regarding the hydraulic drive which is off course Volvo Hydraulics. Crazy, in the early seventies as a very young graduate, I worked for Volvo BM and our Firm took on this brand new line of Volvo Hydraulics and my job was to find applications where this new Hydraulic technology could be implemented. I left in 1975 to discover Canada and proceeded with a career in the Oil and Gas. I can not take credit for implementation of a Hydraulic drive on a sailboat, what were they thinking ? The original pump and motor are no longer available and new models have replaced the old ones. Some parts may be still available or inter changeable, however no guarantees. A new pump and motor off the shelve is going to set you back about $6,500.00 installation and additional parts and pieces are more extra. So if you buy a boat with such drive, note to self, make sure it is working 100% or you could be sticking an outboard on here tail end. On my next trip to Vancouver Island, soon I hope, I will check her out and let you know. I may need some more info from Seannjen seeing he actually sails one. Seannjen what is the PHRF for the C&C 1/2T in your area ? 
Can she sail to her numbers? 
Cheers, Gerard


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Hydraulic pumps rarely have any problems other than seals do they?


----------



## sailingone (Feb 13, 2015)

the hydraulic drives operate at 4000 psi and the relief pressure is set at 5500 psi. At these pressure and 35 years later there bound to be "sweeting" (leaking) happening.


----------



## SeannJen (Mar 10, 2014)

Been out and about lately, sorry it took so long to post more information, if anyone is interested. 
Still don't care much for the hydraulic drive, but I finally got it to stop leaking- what a nightmare. Works okay, the biggest problem now is the smell, I guess the hydraulic fluid gets pretty hot, and no matter what, the interior stinks of hydraulic fluid for days after running the boat for a few hours. Hoping it won't be so bad in the summer.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

SeannJen said:


> ...the interior stinks of hydraulic fluid for days after running the boat for a few hours. Hoping it won't be so bad in the summer.


Ha! You wish!
You can try adding some pleasant smelling essential oil to your H-fluid and put a few drops in the bilge as well.


----------



## UrsusMaritimus (Aug 15, 2018)

Stumbled onto this old thread after seeing an ad posted on Craigslist offering a 1976 C&C Half Ton for $8500 in Sidney, BC. Anyone have any thoughts with respect to this particular boat?

I tried to paste the link in here, but just joined and it won't let me post links as I am a new member.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I answered that ad asking if it was still powered by an old big wheel Volvo and hydro drive. They didn't respond so I assumed the answer was yes. That combo would be a deal killer for me.

FWIW that boat has been for sale for at least a couple of years now. Started in the teens. Kind of a cool boat but pretty much just a daysailer (crouching headroom) and if it needs a repower to a conventional shaft it would get pricey.

This is it.

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/boa/d/ft-cc-half-ton-racer/6651264563.html


----------



## JnTShow (Nov 7, 2021)

sailingone said:


> Hello fellow sailors
> Enjoyed this from for some time now and signed up today to participate with maybe answers and off course questions.
> There is a C&C half ton for sale in Victoria BC by SALT, thanks (or maybe not) to the donor of this vessel. It is a 1979, looks to be clean and appears ready to go providing the standing rigging, machinery, hull below water checks out. This particular vessel is a hydrostatic drive, not very common for "normal" sailboat.
> Any one with experience or knows about this racer ? apparently only few were build.





SloopJonB said:


> C&C built a few of them - Sailboat Data says 12. There are 2 or 3 in B.C. and 1 or 2 in Puget Sound. Also some in S.F. Bay.
> 
> Very eccentric boats - really only useful as daysailers and PHRF racers - very obsolete as race boats. Crouching headroom and very open interiors not conducive to staying on board. Slingshot cockpit really intrudes on the interior. The deck layout and rig came from probably the worst time of the IOR - the middle of the hardware wars. The deck is covered in hardware and absolutely everything is adjustable, to absurd levels. For example, one I checked out had the main chainplates on some sort of transverse slide so the leeward rigging could be slid a few inches inboard to "improve" the trim angle on the jibsheet.
> 
> ...


I wasted there were 3 built...a red, white and blue...and I grew up on the "blue" one (more like navy) in th SF Bay called Sorcerer till my dad donated it to Alameda Yacht Club...a sailing club or something I can't rem...Have you seen Sorcerer lately? trying to find it...


----------



## JnTShow (Nov 7, 2021)

nemier said:


> Hi Bob,
> Yes it is the flushdeck version.
> Your news pleases me!  Welcome to Sailnet.





SeannJen said:


> These boats sail wonderfully- I bought one last summer, and have had it out on San Francisco Bay several times. Light or heavy air, helm is easy and very responsive, turns on a dime, and even when over canvassed did not have to fight a bunch of weather helm. The Volvo diesel wasn't running when I got the boat, but in the process of fixing it, I discovered it is a very, very simple engine and easy to work on- dunno why everyone pooh-pooh's them, but it helps that I am a boat mechanic. The only thing I don't like about them is the hydraulic drive- the forward-reverse valve was frozen when I got the boat. I managed to free it up, but now it leaks about a quart of oil every 8 to 10 hours of running, so I am going to have to get it rebuilt- should be able to get it done at any hydraulic shop. I am reserving opinion until I get it just right. I'm sure I'll spend the next couple of years fixing the boat up, but it is basically a very sound boat, and even right now I wouldn't hesitate to take a day sail around the Farallons, or overnight up and down the coast. The interior is rather spartan, but for just one or two people on a weekend it is fine. I will know more about the boat after I haul it this fall, till then, this is what just I have experienced.



Did you buy Sorcerer, a navy C&C? I grew up on it and my dad donated it to a sailing school in Alameda and we were looking for it...


----------



## JnTShow (Nov 7, 2021)

JnTShow said:


> I heard there were 3 built...a red, white and blue...and I grew up on the "blue" one (more like navy) in th SF Bay called Sorcerer till my dad donated it to Alameda Yacht Club...a sailing club or something I can't rem...Have you seen Sorcerer lately? trying to find it...


----------

